# Baffles para la notebook.. es posible?



## Insaniac (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola, bueno primero les comento que este es mi primer post, asi que espero este bien ubicado y redactado,
Bueno aver por donde empesar, tengo una notebook.. con salida auxiliar.. creo que como todas, y le queria dar uso, armandole unos baffles que suenen bastante fuerte .. (cosa de molestar a mis vecinos ), queria saber que me recomiendan para armar e leido bastantes post pero nose si es que soy muy duro de mente pero estoy muy confundido. 

desde ya muchas gracias cualquier cosa que no se entienda pregunten. 

Gracias otra vez 

*Insaniac*


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bienvenido lo primero. Lo que no lo es es el lenguaje sms (edita las q's por favor si no quieres que "te lo hagan") Por mi parte nada más. Espero que te encuentres agusto en la comunidad.

Josefe17


----------



## mtssound (Sep 23, 2011)

hola insaniac, bienvenido

la cosa es mas o menos asi,a la salida auxiliar de tu notebook tenes que conectarlo a la entrada de un amplificador y del amplificador van a los parlantes. hay muchos circuitos aca de amplificadores y depende mucho del tamaño de los altavoces que vayas a usar. yo te aconsejaria armar el circuito con el stk4048II que es muy buen amplificador y es bastante sencillo de hacer, cualquier cosa pregunta que estamos para eso!
saludos


----------



## Insaniac (Sep 23, 2011)

a okey Josefe17 es que lo tengo demaciado incorporado, pero voy a cambiarlo. 
Mtssound bueno a buscar y aver que sale gracias


----------

